# Past Master collar with 3 inch jewel



## Terry Lee (Dec 24, 2012)

Beautiful discounted Past Master collar with 3 inch jewel.
Only $132.50 for chain and jewel. Beautiful detail. Makes a perfect gift from a Lodge to an outgoing Worshipful Master, or as a gift to yourself for a year well done! Order online at www.number1.com.


http://www.number1.com


----------



## MarkR (Dec 24, 2012)

Be careful, many Grand Lodges restrict the use of gold to Grand Lodge officers.  I know that's the case in Minnesota.  I see that they have a silver one as well.  Check before buying.


----------



## Billy Jones (Dec 24, 2012)

That is NICE! And it would make a great gift but I know here in Ms it wouldnt be wrong to wear it, it would just be taboo to do so. I guess mainly beacause of the style is more of a GL style, at least for us, and it could be seen as showing off. Just like with the ver very nice and very very expensive aprons theres nothing saying you cant wear one but theres not really a reason to. But hey it is nice though!


----------



## Raymond Walters (Dec 24, 2012)

As a simple reminder of Masonic history, the jewel of a Past Master started out as being required to be made of gold and an honor to him that had served in his lodge as principal officer.

Over time that has changed and I have wondered at what went into decisions by Grand Lodges that chose to make a change from what had been a longstanding custom.

In my travels I have seen several variations [regualtions] as to what is appropriate for a Past Master jewel/ collar. I also get tickled at how attempts are made at forcing my conformance to rules that do not affect me as a visitor to any given jurisdiction I may visit.

I guess that PM's have gone from being considered respected members of the Craft to just another member [with a few perks]... my opinion only.

Related to this comment is how in many jurisdictions the former right of a vote at some Grand Lodge's has been seriously downgraded or taken away from PM's.

Things certainly have gotten interesting over the years.


----------



## MarkR (Dec 25, 2012)

raymondswalters said:


> Related to this comment is how in many jurisdictions the former right of a vote at some Grand Lodge's has been seriously downgraded or taken away from PM's.


I don't know if PM's ever had a vote in Minnesota Grand Lodge, but they don't now unless they have the proxy of a WM, SW, or JW who cannot attend.


----------



## Billy Jones (Dec 26, 2012)

PMs are full members of my GL and are so entitled to a vote.


----------



## Custer148 (Dec 26, 2012)

In my jurisdiction PMs don't have a GL vote unless they are an elected officer of or are holding a proxy for an elected officer of a subordinate Lodge.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 26, 2012)

Not in NM, either. They try to get it changed every year, but it never flies.

PM Jewels are rare around here, though a few wear them on their jacket (pin style). I actually prefer that to the gaudy aprons most PMs have these days.


----------



## Raymond Walters (Dec 29, 2012)

> =trysquare;90451]Not in NM, either. They try to get it changed every year, but it never flies.
> 
> PM Jewels are rare around here, though a few wear them on their jacket (pin style). I actually prefer that to the gaudy aprons most PMs have these days.



In older books and regualtions I have read on the fraternity, a PM jewel was exactly that, a jewel that a PM could wear with a collar or pinned to his left breast as a mark of distinction within the fraternity.



View attachment the Past Master Mason.doc

View attachment the past master- short talk bulletin.doc

View attachment past master paper - Carl H Claudy.pdf



These two papers were written from two different perspectives, but I did enjoy reading them both. It was not my intent to endorse the opinions or the writers, only to share the information with my brothers on Masons of Texas who may have never read either paper.


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 29, 2012)

Every Lodge in Idaho gives their Past Master different regalia. My Lodge bought a nice diamond PM lapel pin and then a white lambskin apron with the PM jewel on it. I've never seen an Idaho Lodge in recent times give out a collar.


----------



## Mac (Dec 29, 2012)

I tried to find an affordable PM jewel (on a student's budget).  I initially went with the Wilmshurst (pictured), but good lord almighty.  If I wear this thing, I'll look like an Irregular Grand Master or a Swedish Admiral.  It's too big!


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 30, 2012)

Good articles, Brother Raymond, thank you.

As for the jewel? If I ever deserve one...

View attachment 2739


----------

